
HealthEngine facing multi-million-dollar fines for selling patient data - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08-08/healthengine-facing-massive-fine-after-abc-investigation/11394564
======
King-Aaron
This is the exact reason that I held off creating a health engine account, and
book appointments directly with my GP/practice.

